# OFFICIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: Model Year 2005 Changes (All Models)



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Sonora Metallic


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

teh graphite and sonora images aren't even true photos. It's either the same computer model with different shaders or a photoshopped image (starting from CGI or a photo, I don't know)


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> teh graphite and sonora images aren't even true photos. It's either the same computer model with different shaders or a photoshopped image (starting from CGI or a photo, I don't know)


Both images are from the AG.

I may send you the raw pictures, if you want. (both has the stamp 'For Press Only')


----------



## Chocaine (Jul 1, 2003)

Does this mean there is the possibility of an easily gotten alcantara M3 SMG wheel?

I hope so, maybe a future project to make it work on a non-m 3er SMG.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Both images are from the AG.
> 
> I may send you the raw pictures, if you want. (both has the stamp 'For Press Only')


 I don't need to see the originals. It's not like BMW is the first or only maker to do it...they just don't usually use the same shot in multiple colors. Just thought it was a little weird.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> -New option package for coupe only: ZCS (Club Sport Package)
> ---modified suspension, more direct steering ratio
> ---M track mode for DSC
> ---cross-drilled compound brakes
> ...


Please tell me this is going to cost some ghastly amount extra


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

bren said:


> Please tell me this is going to cost some ghastly amount extra


No pricing yet...


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> No pricing yet...


Oh, and I just noticed now that it looks like *all 3-Series variants* except the convertible will have a standard moonroof for MY05. I come to this conclusion because none of the models list the moonroof as an option. The moonroof became standard on the wagon last year, and we already knew about the sedans, so it looks like this is new news for coupe buyers . And, yes, the M3 is included in this group too...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> Oh, and I just noticed now that it looks like *all 3-Series variants* except the convertible will have a standard moonroof for MY05. I come to this conclusion because none of the models list the moonroof as an option. The moonroof became standard on the wagon last year, and we already knew about the sedans, so it looks like this is new news for coupe buyers . * And, yes, the M3 is included in this group too...*


 :yikes:


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Is a "standard" sunroof deletable?


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

bren said:



> Is a "standard" sunroof deletable?


More than likely...no. BMW is making so few 2005s they probably figured it'd be cheaper to just tool up to make every 3 a moonroof equipped car.

Now what if they charged $1200 for no moonroof? Make you pay to remove options! :rofl:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> *MY05 M3*
> -Laguna Seca Blue no longer available


Good thing I decided to keep my car after all!


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

Chocaine said:


> Does this mean there is the possibility of an easily gotten alcantara M3 SMG wheel?
> 
> I hope so, maybe a future project to make it work on a non-m 3er SMG.


One of the things I hated about the 330 ZHP was the Alcantara wheel. too grippy now and in the future I imagine it wearing off in the spots where you hold the wheel most. If it had a real leather wheel, I might have saved myself 10K and not bought the M3. This said, I am glad the 330 has the Alcantara wheel because I LOVE MY M3!!! Weeeeeeeeee :thumbup:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The ZCS sounds good, but at what cost, and how many poseurs are going to bitch about a 'fuzzy' steering wheel, no cruise, 'twitchy' steering and noisy brakes?

IMO the new colors are, once again, booooooring. :yawn:


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Damn, still no moonroof for the convertibles...


----------



## idtyntyn (Jun 21, 2004)

I wonder why BWM is offering the sparkling gray for the 3 series coupes/convertibles but not the sedans?


----------



## directcj (Mar 30, 2004)

SARAFIL said:


> *
> MY05 6-Series:*
> -Stratus Grey (440) now available
> -New options:
> ...


Nothing on the rumored (or is it rumoured?) engine options, ie 530is and 530i with no 525?

Also, any idea on when pricing will be announced? I will be ordering a 5 series ED delivery soon and have already negotiated invoice plus profit. Just need to know pricing to get bottom line number.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Mathew said:


> Damn, still no moonroof for the convertibles...


 :rofl:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

directcj said:


> Nothing on the rumored (or is it rumoured?) engine options, ie 530is and 530i with no 525?


Those are all rumors with nothing to stand on.

There will be no powerplant changes to the 525, 530 and 545 for Model Year 2005.


----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)

I own a 325 SMG, were they made in '03 as well or was this setup only produced for 1 year?

Nb


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> When 95% (number pulled from hindquarters) of the cars include a specific option it makes a lot of sense to include it as standard and add a cost to the car for just that reason. It's cheaper and easier for them to build and 95% of their customers get what they want.
> 
> In this case, though, I wouldn't be surprised if this was to placate dealers that have been stuck with cars that customers speced without sunroofs and didn't buy.
> 
> Or, a little from column A and a little from column B. :dunno:


When did this moonroof BS start. 

The f'n thing is a big repair bill waiting to happen. I'm sure the car companies are happy to take the mark-up but I'd rather save the 1600 bucks.

Okay I feel better now.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> I'd rather save the 1600 bucks.


I'd rather have the helmet room myself. The $1600 in my pocket is a bonus.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally Posted by Dawg90
> Does anyone else think this is a pretty lame Club Sport? That name should mean less weight, more performance, and a sportier car. This doesn't deserve the name, IMO.





atyclb said:


> sounds like it fits all of those criteria :dunno:


Where's the weight savings? IMO, that is what the M3 needs most.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

On the M3 ZCS: Why delete the cruise control? I don't get it....


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

RKT BMR said:


> On the M3 ZCS: Why delete the cruise control? I don't get it....


There is no provision for it on the steering wheel:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

RKT BMR said:


> On the M3 ZCS: Why delete the cruise control? I don't get it....


read the thread  :eeps:


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Is it possible that moonroof isn't a listed option on the ZCS M3 because you don't get one?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Lori said:


> Is it possible that moonroof isn't a listed option on the ZCS M3 because you don't get one?


the moonroof isn't listed as an option on any M3--this has nothing to do with the ZCS


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

atyclb said:


> sounds like it fits all of those criteria :dunno:


no weight loss, no power gains, no body kit - I'm not sure what you mean?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Dawg90 said:


> no weight loss, no power gains, no body kit - I'm not sure what you mean?


well now you've changed the criteria

the original criteria:

less weight - X-drilled rotors weigh less  
more performance - modified suspension, more direct steering ratio, M track mode for DSC
sportier car - see above


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

atyclb said:


> less weight - X-drilled rotors weigh less


 :rofl:

That's pushing it don't you think?


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Dawg90 said:


> no weight loss, no power gains, no body kit - I'm not sure what you mean?


Weight loss would be nice. I don't know that the car _needs_ any power gain. What on earth do you want with a body kit?


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

andy_thomas said:


> SMG has been "made" for the 325i since Sept 2001. It's only in the last year or so that the option has been made available to the US. I wonder whether this is to do with federalistion, or having the Europeans bug-fix it first, or just because of market acceptance fears...?
> 
> Removing it from the 325i is probably to do with the poor take-up of the option. (As ever.) AFAIK it will still available in the UK (and therefore European markets).


Europeans tend to like manuals though. Americans usually = lazy drivers.


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

I thinks it's probably a way to nudge the buyers toward more expensive versions of the car.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

atyclb said:


> well now you've changed the criteria
> 
> the original criteria:
> 
> ...


I could skip fries with my Big Mac, that would save some weight too. Modified suspension doesn't mean anything, it could be just retuned springs, and that doesn't equal more performance in my book. M track mode is not gonna be sportier than just turning off DSC, which you can do now.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

bren said:


> Weight loss would be nice. I don't know that the car _needs_ any power gain. What on earth do you want with a body kit?


A Club Sport should look different from the regular model - i believe the Porsche models looked different. Something subtle would be fine. Although whenever BMW changes a car these days, it's invariably to make it ugly.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

bren said:


> There is no provision for it on the steering wheel:


Thanks, Bren!

:flipoff: aty. You know damn well I'm not that stupid.

I was clueless enough, though, at 7am before my usual oil drum of coffee to miss that there was a second page to the responses, so I didn't see any of the explanations.

Eat my shorts, Texan!


----------



## mspeed76 (Nov 13, 2003)

so this means Active Steering will no longer be bundled with the sports package right?

thats good news


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Dawg90 said:


> ...whenever BMW changes a car these days, it's invariably to make it ugly.


 

I can agree that it would make sense for them to use something like the CSL bumper and trunk lid.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Now that I understand the cruise thingy, and have had a satisfactory rant against aty, I'll say this: I still don't get it.

What I mean is, if BMW went to the trouble to design a new steering wheel to accomodate relocation of the DSC button, surely they could have included the other standard controls for audio and cruise on the damn thing too.

I'm completely unconvinced that it is a technical issue. Rather, I think it a marketing decision. And one I think is stupid. Sure, while on the track no one in their right mind is using cruise control, and only a minority are probably dumb enough to be monkeying with their audio controls and distracting themselves from the task at hand.

However, the vast, vast majority of these cars will be driven on the street most of the time, and these convenience features are every bit as useful then as they are in all the other 3-series.

Dumb, dumb decision, IMO.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

RKT BMR said:


> Now that I understand the cruise thingy, and have had a satisfactory rant against aty, I'll say this: I still don't get it.
> 
> What I mean is, if BMW went to the trouble to design a new steering wheel to accomodate relocation of the DSC button, surely they could have included the other standard controls for audio and cruise on the damn thing too.
> 
> ...


Losing CC is stupid, I agree w/ you there. I think that my friend in the 17k Honda Civic would laugh if I rolled up in a 50+k car w/ out at least CC installed. I think that it's a piss poor move to get rid of that feature. Perhaps BMW NA is in cahoots w/ the Highway Patrol?


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

I have never used CC on any of my cars....I will gladly trade it for the track tuned DSC. I don't see what's so hard about keeping your foot on the gas pedal. :dunno:


----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)

bren said:


> I have never used CC on any of my cars....I will gladly trade it for the track tuned DSC. I don't see what's so hard about keeping your foot on the gas pedal. :dunno:


 :thumbup: I hate CC, never use it. Funny how all you snooty manual lovers want your automatic cruise control. As I've been told a few times, if you're driving the car, drive it! :rofl: :angel:


----------



## directcj (Mar 30, 2004)

mspeed76 said:


> so this means Active Steering will no longer be bundled with the sports package right?
> 
> thats good news


I also had this question regarding MY05 5's. With a stand alone active steering option, I'm hoping that the sports package can be had without the active steering (with a corresponding drop in price  )


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

directcj said:


> I also had this question regarding MY05 5's. With a stand alone active steering option, I'm hoping that the sports package can be had without the active steering (with a corresponding drop in price  )


I would guess it simply means that you don't have to buy the Sport pkg. to get active steering, as it will now also be available as a standalone option.


----------



## StLChris (Jun 7, 2002)

Does anyone kow what the difference between a Priority 1 option and a regular option is? I've got the M3 order guide in front of me and alcantara is listed as a "Priority 1" upholstery.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Priority 1 is only available on "sold" cars. 

Make sure you find a pic of the alcantara before you order it :eeps:


----------



## StLChris (Jun 7, 2002)

bren said:


> Priority 1 is only available on "sold" cars.
> 
> Make sure you find a pic of the alcantra before you order it :eeps:


Thanks.

Alcantara no good?


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

How do you feel about Pac-Man?

Check This Thread for pics.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

atyclb said:


> it's only the cars with the Club Sport option that will get no cruise control


Interesting. My 95 318ti Club Sport came w/o cruise...maybe there's a pattern here. I did have it fitted by the dealer later to the tune of $800.


----------



## Wrong Way (Mar 19, 2002)

When can we expect new pricing based on these changes for the 3-series?


----------



## StLChris (Jun 7, 2002)

bren said:


> How do you feel about Pac-Man?
> 
> Check This Thread for pics.


Yikes. Thanks. Potential ordering mistake averted.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Yep, nothing here is making me regret custom ordering my '04 Avus M3. The only bummer will be if the prices don't increase due to the "included" sunroof.

As for cruise, I find it indespensible to keep my insurance premiums down. :eeps:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

StLChris said:


> Yikes. Thanks. Potential ordering mistake averted.


hmm...so there's an E46 M3 in your future? :yikes: :thumbup:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Mr. E said:


> Yep, nothing here is making me regret custom ordering my '04 Avus M3. The only bummer will be if the prices don't increase due to the "included" sunroof.
> 
> As for cruise, I find it indespensible to keep my insurance premiums down. :eeps:


Yep, late at night (like 3, 4 in the morning) on drives back from LA, I'm not inclined to do 85-90 and keep my eyes scanning for the cops. I'd rather set the cruise at 75 and not worry about the po-po.


----------



## StLChris (Jun 7, 2002)

atyclb said:


> hmm...so there's an E46 M3 in your future? :yikes: :thumbup:


Let's not jump to conclusions, but with the e46 being phased out, it would be nice to own one of the last M3s to come with a stickshift. Unless the SMG-only rumour has been debunked?

Plus, the BMW.Williams team needs the money to keep up with Toyota.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> Oh, and I just noticed now that it looks like *all 3-Series variants* except the convertible will have a standard moonroof for MY05. I come to this conclusion because none of the models list the moonroof as an option. The moonroof became standard on the wagon last year, and we already knew about the sedans, so it looks like this is new news for coupe buyers . And, yes, the M3 is included in this group too...


The sunroof thing better not be in the M3 club sport version. There's nothing light weight about having a hole in your roof. 

Otherwise, me likey! And who needs cruise when you can use a brick?  :bigpimp:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

RKT BMR said:


> Now that I understand the cruise thingy, and have had a satisfactory rant against aty, I'll say this: I still don't get it.
> 
> What I mean is, if BMW went to the trouble to design a new steering wheel to accomodate relocation of the DSC button, surely they could have included the other standard controls for audio and cruise on the damn thing too.
> 
> ...


Have you seen the CSL steering wheel? :dunno:

What's the big deal with cruise? When I had the M3 I never used it. Butthead used it once to verify that it worked at 167, that was it.

Seriously though, if they are going to name it club sport, LOSE DSC ALL TOGETHER. People who can't drive without DSC have no business getting the club sport version of M3. :tsk:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Dawg90 said:


> A Club Sport should look different from the regular model - i believe the Porsche models looked different. Something subtle would be fine. Although whenever BMW changes a car these days, it's invariably to make it ugly.


CSL body kit would be awesome.

Still no CF roof, but I can live with it. :thumbup:

Actually, JUST BRING THE DAMN CSL, I'll get rid of my Turbo for it. I want it that badly. :angel:


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

I just don't get you guys (bren, static, stuka). Are you having your period today or something? 

If you don't like cruise control, it's really quite easy for you not to use it. As apparently several of you have chosen not to do. BFD.

However, if it is a feature you do find useful and like to avail yourself of its capability now and then, *you can't if it's not there!!!*

Sheesh. Running people down because of a car feature they use is about as grown up as chastizing someone for the kind of music they like. I left this sort of crap behind in high school, almost 25 years ago.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

RKT BMR said:


> However, if it is a feature you do find useful and like to avail yourself of its capability now and then, *you can't if it's not there!!!*


Maybe it will be there and you can hack into it, like the OBC hack Kaz and mr. paddle shift (?) did. After all, with DBW wouldn't CC just be a sofware controlled feature anyway? I can't imagine them removing the code for that. :dunno:

--SONET


----------



## yycF30MPerf (Nov 21, 2003)

Sarafil,

Any word on the E60 touring coming to North America in MY05? 

I have heard that it will come only with the new 3.0 as a 530? Any truth to the rumors?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Lori said:


> Sparkling Graphite looks nice and I'm sure it will rock on an M3. Is there a way to retro-fit cruise controll?


Sparkling Graphite and Sonora are only for the 325Ci/Cic and 330Ci/Cic, not the sedans/wagons or the M3.

Sorry if my earlier post seemed misleading.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

ademitt said:


> Sarafil,
> 
> Any word on the E60 touring coming to North America in MY05?
> 
> I have heard that it will come only with the new 3.0 as a 530? Any truth to the rumors?


No plans for an E60 touring at this point. If we are getting it, they sure haven't told us anything, so it certainly won't be here at the beginning of the model year at this rate.

Also, as noted, no significant changes for the 5-er. I'd consider a new engine for the 530 to be a significant change.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

mspeed76 said:


> so this means Active Steering will no longer be bundled with the sports package right?
> 
> thats good news


Nope, still in Sport Package, just now it's available for non-Sport cars too.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Stuka said:


> The sunroof thing better not be in the M3 club sport version. There's nothing light weight about having a hole in your roof.


wait, shouldn't a hole in the roof weigh less than metal though?


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

RKT BMR said:


> I just don't get you guys (bren, static, stuka). Are you having your period today or something?
> 
> If you don't like cruise control, it's really quite easy for you not to use it. As apparently several of you have chosen not to do. BFD.
> 
> ...


Who is it that's having a bad day and chastizing people for their opinions?   :angel:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> After all the fuss we had over the announcement of ZHP, you'd figure a similar upgrade for the M3 would draw some attention too... :dunno:
> 
> I'm interested in seeing how modified the "modified suspension" is, and how much more direct the "more direct steering" is before I pass judgement and call it a Marketing Package.


So do you consider the ZHP a marketing package?


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> Sparkling Graphite and Sonora are only for the 325Ci/Cic and 330Ci/Cic, not the sedans/wagons or the M3.
> 
> Sorry if my earlier post seemed misleading.


Too bad, Sparkling Graphite would have looked beautiful on an M3.


----------



## woodsmit (May 19, 2004)

*E60 (bluetooth, Sat Radio and release date)*

Any clarity on the Bluetooth-BMW assist and Satallite Radio-Nav issues on the E60? I have read in other posts that ~Oct 16th is the earliest one could do an ED pick up of the MY2005 E60. Is that still the case?

Thx


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Dawg90 said:


> I could skip fries with my Big Mac, that would save some weight too. Modified suspension doesn't mean anything, it could be just retuned springs, and that doesn't equal more performance in my book. M track mode is not gonna be sportier than just turning off DSC, which you can do now.


You should read reviews of the M3 CSL, which already has Track Mode. While of limited use on the road, it is a good helping hand for all but the best professionals on the track.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

RKT BMR said:


> Now that I understand the cruise thingy, and have had a satisfactory rant against aty, I'll say this: I still don't get it.
> 
> What I mean is, if BMW went to the trouble to design a new steering wheel to accomodate relocation of the DSC button, surely they could have included the other standard controls for audio and cruise on the damn thing too.


BMW already did redesign the steering wheel, for the CSL. The CSL is NOT a cruise control, radio-button kind of car. It doesn't even come with a radio. Or air-con. Or foglights for posing. Or a boot floor. 


> I'm completely unconvinced that it is a technical issue. Rather, I think it a marketing decision.


It's most likely a parts decision. The part is there, they offer it. 


> However, the vast, vast majority of these cars will be driven on the street most of the time, and these convenience features are every bit as useful then as they are in all the other 3-series.


Clearly this car is aimed at enthusiasts. It's no CSL, but with all the whining that goes on as soon as electronic frippery is taken away, who can blame BMW for not importing it? (Anyone remember the LTW?)

Further to that, is also it stupid for a GT3 or 360 - neither of which is able to put significant distance between it and a CSL, on the road or the track - not to have labour-saving push buttons for everything?


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Stuka said:


> Have you seen the CSL steering wheel? :dunno:
> 
> What's the big deal with cruise? When I had the M3 I never used it. Butthead used it once to verify that it worked at 167, that was it.
> 
> Seriously though, if they are going to name it club sport, LOSE DSC ALL TOGETHER. :tsk:


It still rains and snows in some places, you know .


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

andy_thomas said:


> It still rains and snows in some places, you know .


And are basic car controls not universally applicable no matter where in the planet you are? 

I would agree that the M track mode is useless, just turn it off. That R&D $$ could have been better spent on other things. And as for the people who are so ham fisted to need DSC to save their sorry behind, CSL is probly not the car for them, or the club sport. I am just not digging the whole saving the idiots from themselves concept.

GT2, GT3, and the Stradel don't come with these traction control POS devices, and they seem to be doing just fine.


----------



## asnpcwiz (Jun 28, 2004)

Any news on when they will begin production and sales of MY '05 X5 SAV's?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Stuka said:


> GT2, GT3, and the Stradel don't come with these traction control POS devices, and they seem to be doing just fine.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

atyclb said:


>


Interesting. Could you share with us the story behind the picture you posted that directly correlates the crash to the lack of a traction control system?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2004)

Ryan330i said:


> Interesting. Could you share with us the story behind the picture you posted that directly correlates the crash to the lack of a traction control system?


 Exactly.

Rather than the fact that some people tend to drive like idiots on occasion.


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

atyclb said:


>


Aty had a  with the picture. He's just :stickpoke stuka.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

bren said:


> I have never used CC on any of my cars....I will gladly trade it for the track tuned DSC. I don't see what's so hard about keeping your foot on the gas pedal. :dunno:


When you do 400+ mile road trips, CC comes in VERY handy. It keeps you mildly legal, saves gas, and keeps my ankle from cramping up and my foot falling asleep.

I have used mine a lot with great success, and would not buy a car without it. That said, I don't see people in M3 CSL's or Club Sports doing long haul road trips in that car.


----------



## gary buff (Mar 14, 2004)

Is there a moonroof delete option?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

gary buff said:


> Is there a moonroof delete option?


No, from what I can tell.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

jetstream23 said:


> although I think both of those color look better in the brochure than in real life.


 Because BMW marketing is being creative and using "lighting" (I'll be nice and use a euphemism) tricks to market the colors.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> BMW increased the sidewall height on the M3 over the regular 3's. M3 front: 225/45/18, Non-M3 front: 225/45/17.
> 
> A 19" M3 tire at 225/40/19 will have the equivalent sidewall height to the 18" tires on a 330 ZHP with 225/40/18.


so m3 actually has bigger wheels then a normal 3 series, interesting I did not know that 

thx


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

Moon Roof Standard:thumbdwn: 

I guess I will not get a new car.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> Originally posted on 7/6 at 5:45PM
> Changes posted 7/8 at 5:45PM are in red.
> 
> *MY05 3-Series Coupe/Convertible:*
> -Grey Green no longer available


Dang, i should have kept the 330Ci. I would have had a collector's item. :rofl:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> Thank goodness they cancelled LSB... what an abomination.


 :throw:


----------



## Justindo (Nov 23, 2002)

Moonroof = No Sale

I guess I'll just wait for the Boxster S Coupe


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

What's wrong with moonroofs (moonrooves?)?


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

swchang said:


> What's wrong with moonroofs (moonrooves?)?


Some might complain about the additional weight, the decreased body stiffness, or the decreased headroom.

I like mine.

Alex


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

apparently at Oktoberfest the M brand manager (Carbajal?) claimed that the moonroof can be deleted with the ZCS


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

LeucX3 said:


> Dang, i should have kept the 330Ci. I would have had a collector's item. :rofl:


I still have my ultra-rare MY2004 325iT with SMG. I'll consider offers over $60,000.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

LMC said:


> I still have my ultra-rare MY2004 325iT with SMG. I'll consider offers over $60,000.


We considered ordering a touring with SMG.

How do you like it?


----------



## 6i9 (Mar 24, 2004)

ZCS sounds interesting. CSL wheels are gonna be sexy. Is M mode the same as the suppposed M drive that's rumored to be available in the E60 M5? I want sparkling granite on my M Coupe...that color is pure sex.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> Some might complain about the additional weight, the decreased body stiffness, or the decreased headroom.
> 
> I like mine.
> 
> Alex


yep plus the additional weight is at the highest part of the vehicle. It also decreases headroom needed for a helmet for auto-x/track.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

So are the 325Ci's still available with SMG (ssg) :dunno: . I sure hope so....


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

bavarian19 said:


> So are the 325Ci's still available with SMG (ssg) :dunno: . I sure hope so....


Sounds like it, since it's specifically mentioned for 325i and 325iT but not for Ci/Cic.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Kaz said:


> Sounds like it, since it's specifically mentioned for 325i and 325iT but not for Ci/Cic.


Nope, SMG is no longer offered in combination with the 2.5 liter motor on any model.


----------



## wassy (Mar 6, 2004)

any more details of the "center console" changes to the E60?


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> Nope, SMG is no longer offered in combination with the 2.5 liter motor on any model.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

jetstream23 said:


> Quiz - How many "blues" are available as an exterior color on a BMW? (Not that I know the answer)
> 
> On the M3......Laguna Seca blue dropped, Interlagos Blue added (with ZCS), Mystic Blue retained......Le Mans Blue, Avus Blue, Topaz, etc. available as Individual options.
> 
> ...


For the 3er, including limited-edition but not special-order Individual colours:

Doom Blue (the non-metallic one from 1998) 
Laguna Seca Blue
Carbon Black
Estoril Blue
Orient Blue
Topaz Blue
Mystic Blue
Steel Blue
Le Mans Blue
Interlagos Blue
Avus Blue

That's 11 - almost as many different types of silver that you can get on the 6er:

Silver
Silver Grey
Stratus Grey
Titanium Grey
Titanium Grey II
Titanium Silver
Mineral Silver
Blue-Silver
Metallic Silver
Steel Silver
Platinum Silver
No, Really, It's A Different Silver 
Silver-Ish
Faux Silver
Metallic Light Grey

OK I made some of those up


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

swchang said:


> Ha! If I had an M3, I'd replace the lame-o ///M3 badge with a ///ZHP badge.


I'll sell you a ZHP badge for $100 if ya want one. :eeps:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> Poseur.
> 
> Alex


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

